# Gay parade in Zurich



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

On 1 June there was a gay parade in Zurich. I happened to be in the city for a few days, so I took some interesting photos:



































This is the float of the gay officers in the Swiss army. Few armies in the world are so gay-friendly.


----------



## Chrisvenz (Sep 1, 2007)

sexy macho gays... hahaha nice parade. everything is normal and hot. lolx


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

a bit boring
sowwy!


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Zurich is not a wild City so that's just it ,still good enough for the local maybe some tourists to enjoy themself I could uderstand ,good for them


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks nice, but very low key.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Well the street parade is of course much bigger.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

And that was just the parade, afterwards it went to a large square where there were free concerts for hours and the music was amazingly good  I didn't go to the parade but I did go to the concerts, like many other guys


----------



## MrColombia (Jul 13, 2006)

My friend lives there!!

I cant wait till i visit her one day!


----------



## dopeman1 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is Abnormal , all u ****** die slow


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ i don't know u well enough to understand if that was sarcastic. even if it was, it still sounds incorrect.


----------



## MrColombia (Jul 13, 2006)

dopeman1 said:


> This is Abnormal , all u ****** die slow


WHAT?
BAN PLEASE........


----------



## dopeman1 (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ i mean all gay


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

dopeman1 said:


> ^^ i mean all gay


I'd love to see your face. How ugly are you?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Do not worry, he is banned!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Happy Gay Pride!*



dopeman1 said:


> This is Abnormal , all u ****** die slow


Dopeman1, you are such a pathetic loser! I bet you are a real closet case, and fantasize about having sex with another guy while you masturbate! Come out of your closet, and get a life !!!

:lol:


----------

